# New 3D range!! COYOTE RUN ARCHERY Peebles, OH



## bow-legged

We are proud to announce the grand opening of COYOTE RUN ARCHERY!! June 5-6 :star:
Coyote Run Archery is located in Peebles, OH and will offer a 30 target 3d course featuring brand new McKenzie xt series targets:BrownBear:. We are IBO sanctioned and will offer a national caliber course set up. The course will consist of 600 acres of a variety of terrain including: open fields, hardwoods, two ponds, cedar thickets, creeks, uphill and downhill terrain, and a 25 acre white pine field. 

Sign up is $10.00 kids 12 and under shoot for free. 
Up to five trophies will be awarded in all classes, based on participation.
Participation awards for all kids 12 and under. 

Along with the 30 target range and trophies Coyote Run Archery will offer a practice range, food and drinks, nice parking, enclosed sign up. covered shelter, and a family fun atmosphere!

I personally invite you out to experience a well thought out and organized course and facility. Coyote Run from concept to reality has been planned with you the shooter, in mind. Our primary goal is to provide premier archery events.

Thank You, 
Jerry L. Garrett


----------



## RIDGE_RUNNER91

Can't wait to come out and fling a few Jerry. Maybe I could get you to give me a guided tour :shade: ............ We've had some good laughs on the course. It would be great to fling a few with you again. :darkbeer:

Best of luck to you in this venture ........ as you know it is a ton of hard work, and mostly thankless job. It going to be great having another good place to go shoot!


----------



## goofy2788

Finally a place to shoot on Sundays...I'm sure we'll be down next weekend to help break in those McKenzies :thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## BROX

Bump this up for a good guy!Can't wait to get out there!


----------



## Bowtechie

Sweet!! Never can have enough 3D ranges to shoot. Sounds like a good challenge. Just what I like. 

Way to go Jerry.


----------



## TerryJr

Sounds like a great course and I can't wait to check it out!!!!

Terry Jr.


----------



## maineyotekiller

I really appreciate all the dates! We'll try to make it out sometime this month, June is busy with ASA and IBO). I can't even imagine the amount of work you signed on for with having this many shoots. We'll be over to kill some foam!


----------



## bow-legged

RIDGE_RUNNER91 said:


> Can't wait to come out and fling a few Jerry. Maybe I could get you to give me a guided tour :shade: ............ We've had some good laughs on the course. It would be great to fling a few with you again. :darkbeer:
> 
> Best of luck to you in this venture ........ as you know it is a ton of hard work, and mostly thankless job. It going to be great having another good place to go shoot!


I penciled you in for a tour I agree we have had some good times. Heck I always say those where some of the funnest shoots I have been too!

It is a ton of hard work and I have the blisters to prove it. It is all worth it when I see my kids working together,spending time in the woods, and taking pride in what we are doing (priceless).

I look forward to shooting with you again and goofing off.


----------



## bow-legged

goofy2788 said:


> Finally a place to shoot on Sundays...I'm sure we'll be down next weekend to help break in those McKenzies :thumbs_up:thumbs_up


Most of our shoots are 2 days I figured why not the course is already set mite as well give people a choice. 
Come on out and put some holes in these things thats what they are made for!!


----------



## bow-legged

TerryJr said:


> Sounds like a great course and I can't wait to check it out!!!!
> 
> Terry Jr.





Bowtechie said:


> Sweet!! Never can have enough 3D ranges to shoot. Sounds like a good challenge. Just what I like.
> 
> Way to go Jerry.





BROX said:


> Bump this up for a good guy!Can't wait to get out there!


I hope to see you guys should be fun. Thanks for the support.


----------



## bow-legged

maineyotekiller said:


> I really appreciate all the dates! We'll try to make it out sometime this month, June is busy with ASA and IBO). I can't even imagine the amount of work you signed on for with having this many shoots. We'll be over to kill some foam!


We have a full schedule for sure. We are getting a late start so we figured we would offer a lot of shoots to get this thing rolling. Next year we will cut it down some but for now full steam ahead. 
Hope you can make it out sometime and look forward to meeting you. Heck you have to come out, your the original *YOTEKILLER*


----------



## BrentW

I will be there:shade:


----------



## bow-legged

BrentW said:


> I will be there:shade:


Cool, I can't wait to get this thing started!!


----------



## maineyotekiller

Hope you can make it out sometime and look forward to meeting you. Heck you have to come out said:


> YOTEKILLER[/B]


We'll see you soon! :shade:


----------



## HOYTMSR

ttt


----------



## helix33

ttt


----------



## bow-legged

It has been a busy week! I have the course laid out and im getting ready to set the targets. This is going to be a great course, perfect practice for Erie. Look forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## RIDGE_RUNNER91

bow-legged said:


> It has been a busy week! I have the course laid out and im getting ready to set the targets. This is going to be a great course, perfect practice for Erie. Look forward to meeting everyone.


Since my shoot is on Saturday I'll be out on Sunday. Going to be a perfect weekend. Great places to shoot on both days! See ya there! :darkbeer:


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS

hopefully making it out sunday


----------



## TerryJr

If anyone wants to go shoot a course that is just like shooting a National course set then this is the place. It was just like shooting at Erie PA. or Nelsonville!!!! A very good mix of yardages that kept you moving your sight tape and 30 brand new Mckenzie targets!! If you are serious about 3-D shooting then this is a place that you must go shoot. Jerry I must say that you and your family have put a lot of work into this and it shows. My hat is off to you!!!! You can sure bet that I will be shooting this course as much as possible.

Terry Jr.


----------



## Bowtechie

Wow! What a great course setup. The first 15 could have been Erie and the 2nd 15 was all Nelsonville with the hills. Some beautiful country to shoot. Off to a great start there Jerry. Lot of work and smart planning has gone into this endeavor. I'll be back as much as I can. I still got an arrow to find.


----------



## BrentW

This course was JUST LIKE a IBO big shoot!! Brand new buliding, brand new fencing, archery banners at the entrance, and the 20 foot arrow that was sticking out of the ground by the building....WOW!!...and all brand new Mckenzies!:darkbeer:

Hands down there is no better local shoot anywhere!! I felt like I was at a IBO shoot!! Great course set up!! 600 acres of awesome woods!!

Thanks Jerry! I will be there ALOT!! One hour drive but worth it!

Brent
Open Pro shooter


----------



## goofy2788

Wow what an awesome shoot!!!!

The wife and I made the almost 2hr drive to see just what Coyote Run had to offer. Well it totally went above and beyond my expectations and you can bet we will be back soon. As already stated this was on par (if not above) any national shoot out there. Great use of terrain and very deceiving sets. Jerry I didn't get to tell you this at the end but you my frien
d have outdone yourself (and everyone else). GREAT JOB!

Here's one picture just so people can see just what you're capable of.


----------



## goofyswife2788




----------



## goofyswife2788




----------



## lumbermill

Great shoot, Jerry! The course was well thought out, safe, challenging, but not ridiculous. Not to mention the targets are actually scoreable (if that's even a word)!My wife and I plus our friends will be back. Often! Thanks for your enthusiasm for our sport, and for wanting to put the time and effort into all that you have done. See ya' real soon!

Cheers :darkbeer:


----------



## bow-legged

*Thanks for the support!!!!!*

Thanks for the positve comments! I had a great time meeting everyone and look forward to getting to know you all better.

The scores where posted on the website last night around 10:00. It took a little longer than we thought it would. We have the bugs worked out now and should have them posted quicker next week. Check the website later for more info!


From the response's at the shoot and from my fellow Archery Talkers it sounds like we are accomplishing what we set out to do. 

New course next week and good luck to the shooters heading to Erie.

If you build it they will come. LOL


----------



## bow-legged

Thanks for posting the pictures!!! Im glad you could make it and I apologize for not beeing there when you got in. I had to get the targets pulled and new it would take me a while. I look forward to talking to you more and I have to say the Kennedy's can shoot some bows. Good to see a family in the woods and kicking some butt.


goofy2788 said:


> Wow what an awesome shoot!!!!
> 
> The wife and I made the almost 2hr drive to see just what Coyote Run had to offer. Well it totally went above and beyond my expectations and you can bet we will be back soon. As already stated this was on par (if not above) any national shoot out there. Great use of terrain and very deceiving sets. Jerry I didn't get to tell you this at the end but you my frien
> d have outdone yourself (and everyone else). GREAT JOB!
> 
> Here's one picture just so people can see just what you're capable of.


----------



## JPE

Congrats on your opening weekend, Jerry. Sounds like you had a pretty good turnout and that those who showed up had a great time.


----------



## goofyswife2788

bow-legged said:


> Thanks for posting the pictures!!! Im glad you could make it and I apologize for not beeing there when you got in. I had to get the targets pulled and new it would take me a while. I look forward to talking to you more and I have to say the Kennedy's can shoot some bows. Good to see a family in the woods and kicking some butt.



We had a blast! I have to say that I am so glad we traveled the two hours to get there! The experience was awesome! Better than any of the national shoots by far! What a way to get us ready for Erie! We were on the phone with all our friends telling them what they missed! The kids had a great time and if not mistaken I think they slept with their medals last night. Can't wait to come back and shoot it again! See you next time!


----------



## JayP

I am very interested in shooting this course on the 13th but we would have to bring our 6 and 8 year old daughters. My 8 year old does shoot a little and would have fun but my 6 year old would just watch. Would you allow kids to walk along with us and would you allow our group to all shoot together?


----------



## goofy2788

Jay 2 of my girls went and shot with us. my youngest being 6 and partially handicapped. She was able to get through the course with no issues.


----------



## JayP

Great, I will try and organize a group to come down this weekend.


----------



## BrentW

Whats so cool is they are going to change the course EVERY week! 

With 600 acres of land it wont be hard!:wink:


----------



## Viper69

What part of Ohio is it in? I would love to shoot that course!


----------



## Bowtechie

Viper69 said:


> What part of Ohio is it in? I would love to shoot that course!


It is soutwest Ohio. Google map Peebles, OH


----------



## bow-legged

I dont know if you have heard of the Serpent Mound but we would be 4 miles closer to you than that.


----------



## mocheese

*Heard lots of great things about coyote run*

Everyone I've talked to that shot last weekend had great things to say. A couple of us are going to try to make it down next weekend that aren't going to Pa. Keep up the good work Jerry. Hope to see ya this weekend.


----------



## bow-legged

Awesome, Thanks for the support


mocheese said:


> Everyone I've talked to that shot last weekend had great things to say. A couple of us are going to try to make it down next weekend that aren't going to Pa. Keep up the good work Jerry. Hope to see ya this weekend.


----------



## JayP

I got the whole family out yesterday sighting in our bows to get ready to shoot on Sunday. My 6 and 8 year old daughters are ready to shoot. My 6 year old, just last night, started pulling her little bow back by herself and understanding an anchor point. This should be a blast for our entire family.


----------



## goofy2788

JayP said:


> I got the whole family out yesterday sighting in our bows to get ready to shoot on Sunday. My 6 and 8 year old daughters are ready to shoot. My 6 year old, just last night, started pulling her little bow back by herself and understanding an anchor point. This should be a blast for our entire family.


My two that shot haven't stopped wearing their medals yet....the youngest even slept with hers on the last two nights. Sunday really was a memory making day for them.:thumbs_up


----------



## BrentW

ttt


----------



## bow-legged

I love hearing about kids shooting bows!!! The new course is set. Its a good one. If your not going to Erie stop on out!! We will have a good time.


----------



## pablo

*shoot*

BUMP for Jerry and the whole Coyote Run crew. Had a great time in spite of the rain.


----------



## bow-legged

It was a wet one for sure. Just so people know we are shooting tomorrow! Wear your boots and you will be fine. Any questions give me a call 1-937-402-8346. 

Thanks,
Jerry


----------



## OneBadBowhunter

Jerry today was the first ever day that I have shot 3d, and I love it the terrain is nice you have all aspects of shots, maybe if it hadnt of rained I woul of done better, i scored a 263 I guess not to bad for my first time? We will for sure be back next week, You have a nice thing goin everyone is friendly and its just a good enviorment, thanks.
Brent Christian


----------



## bow-legged

:thumbs_upYou did great!! If you can handle all day in the rain and have fun your going to be a good 3dr. Welcome to the addiction of 3D and ArcheryTalk


OneBadBowhunter said:


> Jerry today was the first ever day that I have shot 3d, and I love it the terrain is nice you have all aspects of shots, maybe if it hadnt of rained I woul of done better, i scored a 263 I guess not to bad for my first time? We will for sure be back next week, You have a nice thing goin everyone is friendly and its just a good enviorment, thanks.
> Brent Christian


----------



## bow-legged

We are shooting today. Wear your boots you will have to go through 5 inches of water. I dont think the mud is bad just waterholes and some shallow creek crosssings.


----------



## mocheese

*Great shoot*

Had a great time on a challenging course. Jerry has put lots of time and effort into the range. I'll be back to shoot again soon. Keep up the good work. Shot a 288 (MBR) and I was pretty happy with that. 5'd a turkey and a bedded buck.


----------



## JayP

What an incredible shoot and course! Even though the terrain was wet and really muddy we had a blast. My 6 and 8 year old daughters even made it through the entire course. My 6 year old shot at about 10 targets but my 8 year old shot at everyone and impressed the heck out of me. First time for the both of them and they did great.

The wife and I were like kids at Christmas and smiling the entire time. Jerry and his wife have something really incredible there and we will be back soon. Thanks again for a great time.


----------



## JayP

*Photos from 6/13 shoot*

Here are some pics my wife took at the shoot.


----------



## Rnfrazier

Awsome course. Really enjoyed it and loved that gator. I will be returning soon.


----------



## bow-legged

Im glad you all had a good time. I was worried the rain would ruin the weekend but that was not the case. I love the pictures!! Your daughters impressed me that they made the whole course and looked like they still had energy left. Here is one I got of the gator with my iphone. It is hard to tell it was a straight down shot.


----------



## JayP

My girls were wiped out when we got in the car and were out within 10 minutes. That gator shot was awesome and really makes you think about your form and what pin to use.


----------



## mr.nock

*mr. nock in the house*



bow-legged said:


> We are proud to announce the grand opening of COYOTE RUN ARCHERY!! June 5-6 :star:
> Coyote Run Archery is located in Peebles, OH and will offer a 30 target 3d course featuring brand new McKenzie xt series targets:BrownBear:. We are IBO sanctioned and will offer a national caliber course set up. The course will consist of 600 acres of a variety of terrain including: open fields, hardwoods, two ponds, cedar thickets, creeks, uphill and downhill terrain, and a 25 acre white pine field.
> 
> Sign up is $10.00 kids 12 and under shoot for free.
> Up to five trophies will be awarded in all classes, based on participation.
> Participation awards for all kids 12 and under.
> 
> Along with the 30 target range and trophies Coyote Run Archery will offer a practice range, food and drinks, nice parking, enclosed sign up. covered shelter, and a family fun atmosphere!
> 
> I personally invite you out to experience a well thought out and organized course and facility. Coyote Run from concept to reality has been planned with you the shooter, in mind. Our primary goal is to provide premier archery events.
> 
> Thank You,
> Jerry L. Garrett


luved the course thanks


----------



## mr.nock

*mr. nock in the house*

lets hope its dryer next weekend


----------



## BrentW

ttt:darkbeer:


----------



## bow-legged

*mr.nock*



mr.nock said:


> lets hope its dryer next weekend


I hope so!! Good shooting!!


----------



## goofy2788

Jerry I talked your course up in Erie this past weekend...I was shooting with some boys from West Viginia and they are talking about making the drive over as well. I won't be able to make it this weekend....work always gets in the way of my fun ...But I do plan on heading down the following and trying to finish the course without any bow malfunctions:wink:


----------



## BrentW

I told some pros about your course! :wink:


----------



## bow-legged

Thanks guys I appreciate you spreading the word. This weeks course is going to be a fun one!! You dont want to miss it.


----------



## goofy2788

bow-legged said:


> Thanks guys I appreciate you spreading the word. This weeks course is going to be a fun one!! You dont want to miss it.


In that case I'll see you on Monday:wink::lol:


----------



## JayP

I can't make it this weekend but have a group of people coming out on the 26th.


----------



## HOYTMSR

We'll be there tomorrow, I know it will be a great shoot.


----------



## bow-legged

Just got done setting the course! I cant wait for everyone to see and shoot it!!! Im going to go to Cruisers and get a bite to eat Im starving and its been a long day.


----------



## bow-legged

We had a good time today and I met some new people. Everyone loved the course!! Come on out we are shooting tomorrow.


----------



## Bowtechie

I know tomorrow is Fathers Day but am wondering if you're open tomorrow. Can't think of a better FD gift.


----------



## bow-legged

Yes we are shooting tomorrow!!!!!! I agree there is no better way to celebrate.


----------



## Bowtechie

Another great shoot today. Shot a completely different setup then the first one. Wanted to give people a heads up to watch for Amish carriages on 41 from Cynthiana south on Sunday morning.


----------



## goofyswife2788

What another awesome shoot! Jerry, Kris...you put on one heck of a shoot. I cant stop talking about your place. 


ANYONE WHO WANTS A PLACE TO CHALLENGE YOU!! COYOTE RUN IS THE PLACE!!! 




:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## BROX

Man i haveonly made like 3 shoots all year but it'skill me to come out and shoot here


----------



## bow-legged

Its time to get your 4th in!! Hope all is well and look forward to seeing you sometime this year.


BROX said:


> Man i haveonly made like 3 shoots all year but it'skill me to come out and shoot here


----------



## bow-legged

Bowtechie said:


> Another great shoot today. Shot a completely different setup then the first one. Wanted to give people a heads up to watch for Amish carriages on 41 from Cynthiana south on Sunday morning.





goofyswife2788 said:


> What another awesome shoot! Jerry, Kris...you put on one heck of a shoot. I cant stop talking about your place.
> 
> 
> ANYONE WHO WANTS A PLACE TO CHALLENGE YOU!! COYOTE RUN IS THE PLACE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbs_up:thumbs_up


Thanks for the support!!!


----------



## RIDGE_RUNNER91

Get that mathews ready, you have been working hard enough. It's time get that bow out and play some. I'll see you Saturday!


----------



## HOYTMSR

I hope that you set another good course, it's time to get serious. Nelsonville is only 2 weeks away. See you Sat. Jerry.


----------



## bohunter52

*July 4th?*

Are you hosting a shoot on the 4th?


----------



## bow-legged

RIDGE_RUNNER91 said:


> Get that mathews ready, you have been working hard enough. It's time get that bow out and play some. I'll see you Saturday!


I dont know how much playing I will get to do but I will be there!



HOYTMSR said:


> I hope that you set another good course, it's time to get serious. Nelsonville is only 2 weeks away. See you Sat. Jerry.


I will do my best


----------



## bow-legged

bohunter52 said:


> Are you hosting a shoot on the 4th?


We are not shooting on the 4th because of some other commitments. We are shooting on Saturday the 3rd.


----------



## TerryJr

We will be there this Sunday!!

Terry Jr.


----------



## zick

It was nice meeting you Jerry, really enjoyed your course you set. The terrain is awesome, your club is set in some beautiful country for sure. My first 3-d shoot of the year, shot a 292 in advanced Bowhunter. I'll be back for sure. Thank you, Jeff.


----------



## bow-legged

zick said:


> It was nice meeting you Jerry, really enjoyed your course you set. The terrain is awesome, your club is set in some beautiful country for sure. My first 3-d shoot of the year, shot a 292 in advanced Bowhunter. I'll be back for sure. Thank you, Jeff.


It was nice meeting you also. That was some good shooting from the red stake:thumbs_up 

Hey guys lots of compliments from the people who shot it today. I dont think you want to miss this one.


----------



## bow-legged

Scores are posted on website!!


----------



## goofy2788

bow-legged said:


> Scores are posted on website!!


Jerry once again thank you for a great shoot. I'm still not sure just what happened to me today but hopefully I can figure it out and redeem myself next Saturday. 


For those of you who haven't made it out yet you won't find a better spot to prepare you for Nelsonville!!!!!


----------



## XXXforce21

*great shoot*

I think I can speak for all of us from D&R, this is a great shoot. The people there are great and I can tell a lot of work was put into this. Great terrain, great yardage definitely A+ people and an A+ shoot. We will be making the 2 hr drive next Saturday and I wish I could make it on Wednesday before nelsonville it would be a great tune up but gotta work.


----------



## goofyswife2788

Can't say enough. Once again speechless great shoot! Need to get some more ladies out there. I'll be posting up in the ladies section about your place


----------



## A.j.

We had a great time on Saturday. Very challenging without absurd sets. Well worth the 1.75 hour drive and I hope to do it again on 7/3. Keep up the great work Jerry. Rodney


----------



## maineyotekiller

I agree the 2 hr. drive is a little rough but, if there is a shoot worth driving two hours to this is it. :thumbs_up

It's pretty obvious that you have busted your butt to give us a great place to shoot and it is appreciated. Thanks for having us, we had a great time!


----------



## bow-legged

Thanks for the support, Im glad you all liked it.


----------



## bow-legged

*Nelsonville warm up week!!*

Nelsonville warm up week!!
Saturday July 3rd 30 target course Sign up from 8:00 to 2:00 $10.00 
Sunday off.
Wendsday July 7th last chance warm up. New 30 target course sign up from 8:00 till dark. 

If you have not been out to Coyote Run this shoot is setup like a national shoot. Terrain more like Nelsonville than Nelsonville, 30 new McKenzies, IBO rules and setup. If you want or need practice for Nelsonville I promise you dont want to miss these 2 shoots!!!! 
$10.00 for shoots and practice.


If you cant make these days give me a call I just mite have targets still out for you to shoot!


----------



## BrentW

This is a Nelsonville shoot!! There is NO better practice anywhere for Nelsonville!!

This shoot I predict will be the go to place for BIG shoot preperation!!:shade:


----------



## HOYTMSR

TTT-For a great shoot


----------



## mocheese

hoping to make it down today. Hope to bring a couple buddies.


----------



## bow-legged

Scores are up! Thanks for coming out. Don't forget July 7 last chance warm up. Sign up 8:00 till dark.


----------



## A.j.

Thanks for getting the scores posted so fast. I know what I need to work on this last week heading into Nelsonville(everything). Great shoot, see ya soon.


----------



## bow-legged

Thanks for all the people that came out for the last chance warm up!! Now go pound out some elevens at Nelsonville!!:thumbs_up 

Next shoot is July 17-18 new course going to add some more field shots and hope to have some big targets (ELK,Caribo,Bison) if I can get a good deal at the Nelsonville auction.


----------



## BrentW

:darkbeer:


----------



## bow-legged

Started laying out new course today!!! We bought a black walking bear and wild boar target at Nelsonville. Think I'm going to take out the gobbling turkey and javelina. What you think?


----------



## RD's Whitetails

*Stupid walking bears!*

Cost me 4 points in Nelsonville.


----------



## bow-legged

Congrats on the 3rd place in AHC:cheers: You kicked some butt! I know 4 points would have put you in second but lets focus on the positive. Its not every day you make the podium at a national!!!!


----------



## bow-legged

*RD's whitetails*

I just noticed your avatar. Thats a monster buck!! I hope to get something like that on opening day this year. LOL


----------



## RD's Whitetails

*Don't we all.*

Thanks. He was a nice one. Being an outfitter I don't get to hunt much early. So the last two bucks I've killed have both been in January. This particular one on Jan 15 and the one before that on Jan. 31. Both over 140! Good Luck on getting you one this year. We need to talk about that 600 acres! BTW I'm gonna kill that bear you got!! Wish you would have picked me up one. Keep up the good work over there.


----------



## HOYTMSR

Hey Ron, great shooting last week. We are very lucky to have a course this nice so close to home. The type of target settings that Jerry & Kris have been giving us the last month helped give us an advantage that alot of shooters don't have. The course that we shot on the 3rd was great, very competive, was actually harder than Nelsonville. But that's what we need, practice hard & then relax when it's time time to shoot a big competition.
Keep it coming at us Jerry & thanks again.
Roger


----------



## RD's Whitetails

*Great Job!*

Roger it seemed to work for you too, With a Win. Oustanding. I really don't know if we should give this guy the credit for that though. Ok, maybe a little. Really though his course was much tougher and really put me in a good place mentally. I prefer the tougher courses, especially for practice, and if we get to a national and it's easier than what we've been shooting that's awesome...for us..Love this place really love the location, I am hooked. I will make it to as many as I can! See you there.


----------



## bow-legged

Congrats Roger :clap: I want to see that belt buckle when you get it!!

Thanks for the kind words it makes all the hard work worth it!!! We will keep trying to be the best. Let us know if there is ever anything we can do better. 

Thanks for the support!


----------



## bow-legged

Scores are posted. Thanks for coming out!


----------



## Droptine

I been twice and it is almost two hours and is totally worth it. I thought I'd go try it but its gonna be the go to place now. Everyone is is saying as close to a national set as you can get but it is better than any national I've shot this year and I've been to seven. Awesome keep it up!!!!


----------



## Droptine

I forgot to mention the website and they post the scores, how many times you went and shot somewhere and never now where ya finished. Did I say I love it!!!!:wink:


----------



## bow-legged

Droptine, thanks for the compliments. 

Everyone check out the website!! We have added a guest book!! If you hurry you could be the first to post. 

Got the course layed out tonight!! I will start setting targets in the morning. We are not open Saturday this week because its Jerilyns Birthday!! but we are open on Sunday. Hope you can make it out. 

Also check out website for info about coach Dan Hart coming to CRA.


----------



## BrentW

:wink:

Looking forward to coming back out!!


----------



## bow-legged

Just got the targets set! Alot of cool shots. We are open Saturday July 31 and Sunday august 1. Come on out you will have fun!


----------



## Droptine

I will be there sunday gotta work today.:angry:


----------



## goofy2788

Well I was looking forward to shoothing this weekend but my pup has parvo so looks like we'll be putting it on hold for a few more weeks....Jerry whats the schedule like after the worlds weekend? (skipping worlds this year may come shoot if you're going to be open)


----------



## bow-legged

goofy2788 said:


> Well I was looking forward to shoothing this weekend but my pup has parvo so looks like we'll be putting it on hold for a few more weeks....Jerry whats the schedule like after the worlds weekend? (skipping worlds this year may come shoot if you're going to be open)


Sorry to hear about the pup. We are open every weekend in August both Saturday and Sunday. Thanks for signing the guest book!!!



Scores are up for July 31 and August 1 shoot.


----------



## bow-legged

We are open august 21 and 22.
Dan Hart will be doing his 3D seminar this weekend. Let me know asap if you want in.

Next month will be bowhunter month at CRA. check website for updates and I will keep this thread updated. It will be fun and a chance for everyone to win some money!!


----------



## BrentW

ttt


----------



## bow-legged

*tHANKS FOR THE SUPPORT*

Thanks for the bump!!
We are having a shoot August 28 and 29!!

We got new xt cores and will be putting them in tomorrow!!!!

Bowhunter month at Coyote Run starts on September 5th!! Chance to win lots of money!!! I will post details in the next few days but if you want to know now go to the coyoterunarchery.com for the details.

Thanks for all the support last week we had our biggest turnout!!!


ITS OFFICIAL WE ARE GOING TO OPEN 50 YARD 3D RANGE:dancing:awprint:


----------



## jre4192

bow-legged said:


> Thanks for the bump!!
> We are having a shoot August 28 and 29!!
> 
> We got new xt cores and will be putting them in tomorrow!!!!
> 
> Bowhunter month at Coyote Run starts on September 5th!! Chance to win lots of money!!! I will post details in the next few days but if you want to know now go to the coyoterunarchery.com for the details.
> 
> Thanks for all the support last week we had our biggest turnout!!!
> 
> 
> ITS OFFICIAL WE ARE GOING TO OPEN 50 YARD 3D RANGE:dancing:awprint:


Indoors?


----------



## bow-legged

Yes Indoors!! :smile:


----------



## goofy2788

bow-legged said:


> Yes Indoors!! :smile:



I knew there was a good reason to move out closer to you...glad I'm doing it now. So where is this said indoor location...same place or one of the barns over at the house?:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## bow-legged

It will be in the big barn between my house and CRA!! Your moving closer? Where would this be?


----------



## bow-legged

1st ANNUAL HUNTER APPRECIATION MONTH
Come join us at Coyote Run 3D Archery for our 1st Annual Hunter Appreciation Month!!!

Come shoot the course and have a chance to win money and prizes. Everyone has a chance to win!!!

No IBO scoring or rules. Winners drawn at random.
Up to 5 winners per class per weekend.
2 stakes-youth(max 25 yards) and hunter(max 35 yards). 
25 targets set in fun, realistic hunting scenarios, including: blind setups, bait stations, and water shots.
Fun scoring and score cards(no kill, kill, and miss scoring).
No point scoring to worry about.
Range finders allowed.
No broad heads please.

Don’t miss this chance to have tons of fun and brush up on your shooting skills for the upcoming hunting season while also winning money and prizes!!!!!

$10.00 per person, children 12 and under free.
OPEN FOR SHOOTING: SEPTEMBER 5TH , SEPTEMBER 11 & 12, SEPTEMBER 18 & 19.


----------



## goofy2788

bow-legged said:


> It will be in the big barn between my house and CRA!! Your moving closer? Where would this be?


We're moving from Middletown to the Morrow area...it will save me about 45 mins drive time to your door.


----------



## bow-legged

Cool morrow is not that bad of a drive. Kris and I used to drive to morrow everyday to work.


----------

